
On Communist Bandits ( 共匪) - admiralspoo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvy4Cwmie3o
======
4cao
Is this known to have happened for any other keyword as well?

I'm not surprised with censorship inside walled gardens, and neither am I
surprised with the sneaky way it is being implemented but I really don't see
the motivation why Google/YouTube would want to censor this particular phrase.

Could it be that externally-sourced spam filters were manipulated to include
it? There must be more to this story.

If I were the Chief Censor of YouTube I would first of all ban "TikTok."

~~~
thedudeabides5
Would think the most plausible reason for banning the phrase 共匪 on YouTube
would be to appease the CCP.

Can anyone with knowledge or context share? Is this equivalent to a slur or
just politically charged speech.

~~~
thedudeabides5
Looks like YouTube is also censoring mentions of the Wumao (internet
propaganda wing) 五毛

[https://twitter.com/palmerluckey/status/1265077232176775168?...](https://twitter.com/palmerluckey/status/1265077232176775168?s=21)

------
creato
Has there been any confirmation of this from other than social media?

I don't understand how this could be happening for weeks (at least) and not
being reported on, by e.g. the WSJ, who seem like they would be ecstatic to
publicise this kind of behavior from Google.

------
pfalafel
共匪

------
Simulacra
The phrase is purported to be Communist Bandits or 五毛

